# Need help buying a climber



## daddy2twins (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm looking for the most comfortable out of the cheapest climbers out there. If possible with a shooting rail. I'm on a very tight budget. $100 to $150 range. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 6, 2013)

I would appreciate any input on this matter thanks.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 6, 2013)

I myself would say save ya money and buy a gunslinger. I think I give about $265 and its well worth it


----------



## Bama B (Oct 6, 2013)

Summit.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 6, 2013)

Bama B said:


> Summit.



I will never, not ever buy another climbing stand other than a summit.  

I also picked on up at the pawn shop once for $75


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 6, 2013)

Portaclimb Caddilac


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks everybody. I'm checking them all out now. Got any links to any shopping sites where I can get a deal besides checking pawn shops. I will check the pawn shops later this week.


----------



## Trent13 (Oct 7, 2013)

I bought a summit last year and it was the best money I ever spent on a climber, I was always on budget but descided to spend the money on a summit viper and it was well worth money


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 7, 2013)

Trent13 said:


> I bought a summit last year and it was the best money I ever spent on a climber, I was always on budget but descided to spend the money on a summit viper and it was well worth money



Yeah I'm stuck between a summit 180 or a gunslinger from jrhsport.com I came up with a little extra money but can't decide between these two. I likehow tthe summit can go either way but I keep hearing about how comfortable the gunslinger is. If I had the money I'd buy both!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.austintreestands.com


----------



## oops1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Look for a Summit on craigslist .. See them on there all the time.


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 7, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> http://www.austintreestands.com



Now why ya gotta go and make it harder? lol I like that one too. .


----------



## Trigabby (Oct 7, 2013)

I sold my Summit... So I could get another Gunslinger..


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 7, 2013)

Trigabby said:


> I sold my Summit... So I could get another Gunslinger..



Another? Helping me make up my mind ha ha


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 8, 2013)

So I finally googled the gunslinger....  Daddy2twins, you need to try to find a summit to try.  Speed foot stirrups (or what ever they are called) are the Best thing ever put on a climber.  Also, for those of you who are still facing the tree are blocking a good bit of you field of view.  And if you think you are seeing it "all" I beg you to reconsider.  Alsp, leaning around the tree aint as stealthy as you think either.  Now,  I am not saying you tree facers are wrong,  just not the way I want to face now that I have converted...
 Daddy, I just looked that you are 30 minutes from me, COme see me sat.  and I will let you try a few different Summits out.  If you care to.  Up to you.


----------



## Big un (Oct 8, 2013)

*Summit*

http://www.adventureoutdoors.us/summit-viper-classic-climbing-stand-p-64689.html


Check this one out. I have a Titan because of my size but I love the portability of it compared to my gunslinger. If you call them up you might can get it a little cheaper.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 8, 2013)

daddy2twins said:


> Now why ya gotta go and make it harder? lol I like that one too. .[/QUOT
> 
> Ive hunted out of a Caddilacs for 20 years. They are superb rifle stands.


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 9, 2013)

Big un said:


> http://www.adventureoutdoors.us/summit-viper-classic-climbing-stand-p-64689.html
> 
> 
> Check this one out. I have a Titan because of my size but I love the portability of it compared to my gunslinger. If you call them up you might can get it a little cheaper.



Thanks.


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 10, 2013)

Summit Viper.  I have one and love it. I have sat many a day all day long as comfortable as can be.  I also really like the rapid climb stirrups.


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 10, 2013)

daddy2twins said:


> Thanks everybody. I'm checking them all out now. Got any links to any shopping sites where I can get a deal besides checking pawn shops. I will check the pawn shops later this week.



Summit Viper Classic at Academy Sports right now for $175 brand new in the box,someone told me the other day that Academy had marked down some to $159 at another store


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 10, 2013)

Be VERY CAREFUL buying used stands. INSPECT them well for cracks and bad weld joints,just be very educated in buying a used one.


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Oct 15, 2013)

Sorry, but that Gunslinger resembles climbers from the 80's.  Blades and twist knobs are cumbersome and I just think that the cables are the way to go.  Plus I've never felt unsafe closing the cable another notch while climbing to level the stand.  I'd never attempt to unscrew then adjust a bolt and blade 20' up.

I have an old school Summit Viper that is the most comfortable stand I've been in.


----------



## NUTT (Oct 15, 2013)

*Summit classic viper*

Bought two last week and my buddy also bought two off ebay brand new shipped for 119.00 a piece. Can't beat that!! Love em


----------



## 4HAND (Oct 15, 2013)

Summit Viper for me. Academy Sports has the Summit Viper Classic for $180.00. The classic is going to be the heavier model I think.


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## piratebob64 (Oct 16, 2013)

BUCKSHOT love em!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 5, 2013)

*Steel*

The Summit Viper Classic is a steel stand. It's heavier than the Summit aluminum Viper. I have both and like the aluminum better due to its lighter weight. 

I have a Gunslinger and while it is very comfortable, it is heavy. I will use it and lock it to a tree for the season and use it but for portability the Summit aluminum Viper is tops in my opinion.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 5, 2013)

Summit.


----------



## southernman13 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Climber*

I have a summit 180 and it's the worst climber I've ever used. IMHO. It's comfortable but if your not adjusted correctly it will over center on ya and could be deadly. I refuse to use it again. I love the tomcat I, there easy to climb and very comfortable and they face the tree which I love. I have the buckshot as well tuyere very nice too. Good luck!


----------



## bigfeet (Nov 7, 2013)

I love the summit but I have a problem keeping the plastic on the cables.Is this just me,or do others have this problem.I heard that they have a kelver type cable but it's pretty expensive.


----------



## alvishere (Nov 7, 2013)

Gunslinger here......very safe and comfortable


----------



## Beartrkkr (Nov 13, 2013)

bigfeet said:


> I love the summit but I have a problem keeping the plastic on the cables.Is this just me,or do others have this problem.I heard that they have a kelver type cable but it's pretty expensive.



I wouldn't worry too much about it.  I think it is there mainly to try to keep noise down.  As long as there is not a significant amount of rust on the cables, I'd keep on keeping on.  If you want, you might be able to clean them up good after the season and use some new shrink tubing (Google it) to cover the cables if you want to.  Spray on bed liner might work too.


----------

